# FooLIsH R34 Fr0m middle easT (UAE)



## GTR34_HwH (Apr 30, 2005)

Owner: Rashid Mijren 
Estimated HP 700 Horse Power 
Maximum Boost 1.6 bar 
Transmission 6 Speed Manual 
Modified By Future Work Shop(UAE)


Engine
TOMEI pistons 
TOMEI connecting rods 
TOMEI cams 
TOP SECRET Cam sprockets 
Greddy T-88 Single turbo kit 
Apexi Power FC with controller 
Blitz Nur exhaust system 
Greddy intercooler 
Greddy radiator 
Greddy boost controller 
Greddy pulley kit 
Greddy oil cooler 
Denso spark plugs 
Trust oil pump 
Trust oil pan extension 
HKS Metal Head gasket 
Ported and polished head 

Fuel System
Nismo fuel pump 
Denso 720 cc injectors 

Drive Train
Nismo twin plate clutch 
6 Speed Transmission 

Suspensions
HKS suspensions 

Exterior
TOP SECRET Complete Body kit 
TOP SECRET Carbon Fiber Aero Bonnet 
TOP SECRET Carbon Fiber Aero Mirror 
TOP SECRET Carbon Fiber GT2 Wing 
TOP SECRET Carbon Fiber Front Diffuser 
TOP SECRET Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser 
TOP SECRET Carbon Fiber Trunk 
RAYS TE37 18" wheels


----------



## clayton bigsby (Jan 2, 2007)

am i the only one that sees that this is a LHD skyline?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

What is it about foolish?

The interior looks crap, thought LHD. The exterior look cool.
Future work Shop are they doing the LHDs for the UEA R34 regs?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

The engine bay is not very clean either. But i like the outside. Needs to be a different colour though.


----------



## monkey_rings (Jan 4, 2006)

I think that the inside is crap too. The GTR monitor is is set up for a RHD car, how are you ment to look at it when driving?


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

That has got to be the worst BNR34 that I have ever seen


----------



## olly13 (Dec 10, 2006)

NOT THE BEST LOOKING ONE BUT WOULDN'T SAY NO IF IT CAME MY WAY!:chuckle:


----------



## secure (Aug 27, 2006)

I personally like the exterior. Although rear wing is a bit big for my taste but each to their own. Is there a reason for tinting half the front windscreen? Why not just do all of it instead a having one huge sunvisor. Or is it just the way im looking at it on the pics.......


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i like the exterior, engine bay could use a clean but the interior is


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks a bit like this.....doesn't it? 










Not much different....


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> What is it about foolish?
> 
> 
> > Probably because he has standard brakes.... That's got to be scary on a single'd GTR


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

from far,it looks very good,but when you look closer,it looks like most of the cars from that area,bad condition and don´t show any love to details.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. .at least it has no real Gold applications, to decrease weight.:chuckle: 

Nick, in UAE you not need to break hard, all roads are 100km streights . . .


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> . .at least it has no real Gold applications, to decrease weight.:chuckle:
> 
> Nick, in UAE you not need to break hard, all roads are 100km streights . . .


need to break hard in dubai ! it's like playing russian roulette every time you take a drive in the city lol.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Can u stop making theese threads, its annyoing ur saying those Skyline's are foolish, and btw this is ur 5th post.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Not a big fan of red, but I guess the car is cool. 

The engine bay needs some love.


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

knowing these guys from UAE, He's probably got a GT3 parked up at home!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Shabs said:


> knowing these guys from UAE, He's probably got a GT3 parked up at home!


Next to his Hummer


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

and a ferrari on the other side :chuckle:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

He needs to sort something out with his brakes and im not talking about puting a big brake kit, but a bit of heat shealding for the master cylinder that is right next to the elbow of the turbo.

Looks cool on the outside

Tony


----------



## NissanStyle (Feb 14, 2006)

Rostampoor said:


> Can u stop making theese threads, its annyoing ur saying those Skyline's are foolish, and btw this is ur 5th post.


opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> . .at least it has no real Gold applications, to decrease weight.:chuckle:
> 
> Nick, in UAE you not need to break hard, all roads are 100km streights . . .


If it's anything like Saudi then I'd have to disagree. A driver that has a comedy driving test, usually no insurance and believes that if he crashes it's gods will isn't the most defensive driver in the world. Driving to work was like death race 2000, has to be seen to be believed....!


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

RIPPMODS said:


> Looks a bit like this.....doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apart from the fact that this is a decent car, and the one at the top of this thread is a piece of sh1t - lol


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

But I bet you wouldn't owning that peice of sh1t..


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice R34 mate

Thanks


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL guys here a better pics of the Defend car:


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

great pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

hmm ya the only foolish thing I see is posting the pic's and hopeing everyone agrees with ya... I know the car and the original owner is a good friend of mine,, its not the cleanest R34 nor the fastest went threw many engines and the body parts are all CF top secret original parts.

Those who said he might have a few more cars on the sid haha you are right think they have one from every kind


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> LOL guys here a better pics of the Defend car:


/\ /\ /\ now that's what we call a "car" plus ,



gtrlux said:


> What is it about foolish?
> 
> The interior looks crap, thought LHD. The exterior look cool.
> Future work Shop are they doing the LHDs for the UEA R34 regs?


Future work shop only works with Modified cars , and not doing the LHDs , these convetion are usually made in cheap old shops where they replace ur gtr dashbored with a corolla dashbord.......


----------



## mjeezy (Jan 14, 2007)

What is that carbon fiber part on the side of the bumper?


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

mana_r32 said:


> /\ /\ /\ now that's what we call a "car" plus ,
> 
> 
> 
> Future work shop only works with Modified cars , and not doing the LHDs , these convetion are usually made in cheap old shops where they replace ur gtr dashbored with a corolla dashbord.......


Are you sure it is a corolla? Because from what I know, they use Maxima's dashboards for the R34 while using Bluebird's dashboards for the R33, the R32 don't need a replacement dashbord for the LHD conversion!


----------



## 7amooda.007 (May 1, 2019)

Pictures aren't showing anymore, would love to see the car although its an old third. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyBoy69a (Feb 18, 2018)

What it like to drive when that T88 comes on sing!


----------

